# Brake Pedal Firmness



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

There seams to several forum comments on lack of pedal firmness. My GTO actually feels like the brakes need to be bleed again because the pedal pumps up and is firmer with the second application (yes I have an appointment). Definitely not as firm as my Z28. Seen some other posts that have shown darken fluild after a few months with the feedback that flushing and switching to synthetic made a noticeable difference. Does anyone know if there are any technical bulletins regarding the GTO's brakes or found ways to improve the stock system?


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

I think I read a TSB (followed the sticky thread at the top) about assembly lube in the master cylinder contaminating the brake fluid. The bulletin cautioned against simply replacing the m/c because they all have the lube in them. Don't remember whether they said the issue affected pedal firmness though.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Baron

Thanks. I'll check this out. I'm not sure I followed your sticky thread comment. Can you explain more?


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

click on the following link:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=523


----------



## EdHenderson (Dec 15, 2004)

After seeing some of the same reports you've mentioned (dark fluid) I eyeballed the reservoir on mine; not as bad as some I've seen photos of but definitely *not* fresh fluid.

I siphoned the old fluid outta the m/c then replaced with Valvoline DOT3/4 synthetic and bled the front calipers; the fluid coming outta the bleeders was very dark. Pedal feel was noticeably better, so this weekend I'll do the rears and re-bleed the fronts to get fresh fluid all the way through the system... will letcha know if there's a further improvement; it's already a bunch better for $4 worth of fluid and a half-hour of time invested.

Ed


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Where did you pick-up the Valvoline Synthetic and for how much?


----------

